# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Рецепты кухни Кришны >  Гречка - не зерно?

## Ольга

Харе Кришна!
Почему гречку можно есть в экадаши? Она не относится к зерновым? А к каким она относится?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Гречиха

Царство:	Растения
Отдел:	Покрытосеменные
Класс:	Двудольные
Порядок:	Гвоздичноцветные
Семейство:	Гречишные
Род:	Гречиха

----------


## Jana Vatsala dd

Да, можно в экадаши. Только ее надо хорошо перебрать и промыть, т.к. часто попадаются примеси зерна (овса и др.)

----------


## Ольга

Благодарю за ответы!

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

А на Украине эту проблему решили путем изъятия гречки из продажи  :smilies:

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

а вон еще пишут: 



> Все зерновые культуры принято делить на три основных семейства: злаковые, бобовые и гречишные.
> ...
> Единственным представителем семейства гречишных (класс двудольных растений) является гречиха (Fagorpyrum Mill).


Есть еще мнение, что гречка - легкая еда, переваривается быстро и "не нагружает", потому ее и можно.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

я откуда я слышал, что она относится к пасленовым?

----------


## Богдан Волынский

> А на Украине эту проблему решили путем изъятия гречки из продажи


Да никто ее не изымал, есть она правда подорожала, я вот зашел недавно в магазин прикупить круп, смотрю, а гречка стоит  в два раза дороже риса. Я то люблю гречку, купил, но вот бедный пенсионер себе ее не позволит.

----------


## Kristina Sahuta

Ни к чему не призываю, просто информация к размышлению.

Anonymous
(Unregistered)
29/10/03 12:09 PM
195.5.61.75 экадаши
Здравствуйте 
У меня вопрос относительно экадаши 
можно ли есть на экадаши гречьку или нет? 

BV Goswami 
(Махарадж)
18/11/03 02:41 PM
212.67.4.57 Re: экадаши
Насколько я знаю, напрямую гречка не упоминается в Хари-бхакти-виласе. Даже сейчас она не очень распространена в Индии, однако я бы не советовал употреблять ее на Экадаши. Причина простая. В Хари-бхакти-виласе (12.91-100) говорится, что лучше всего держать полный пост на Экадаши. Если по тем или иным причинам это невозможно, то можно один раз в этот день принять фрукты, коренья, кунджут и паньчагавью. Гречка не относится к этим категориям. Гречка не является злаком, но тем не менее это очень калорийная пища - именно такая пища, дающая много материальной энергии, запрещена к употреблению в Экадаши.

----------


## Gaurangi Radha Devi dasi IDS

> Ни к чему не призываю, просто информация к размышлению.
> 
> Anonymous
> (Unregistered)
> 29/10/03 12:09 PM
> 195.5.61.75 экадаши
> Здравствуйте 
> У меня вопрос относительно экадаши 
> можно ли есть на экадаши гречьку или нет? 
> ...


а что такое КУНДЖУТ???

----------


## Susila dasi

Кунжут - сезам. В экадаши есть нельзя. Исключение - Шат-тила экадаши, когда вроде как можно, но преданные не употребляют.  Из него очень вкусные бурфи можно делать, съедаются первыми.   В семени кунжута максимальное количество кальция. В этом виде он очень легко усваивается.
Ещё есть такая крупа Киноа - она экадашная. Её Гурудеву на экадаши готовят, если Он не поститься. http://donbass.ua/news/home-and-fami...a-i-kinoa.html
Гречку мы всегда в экадаши ели - она не относится к зерновым. К тому же много её не съешь. В Индии она расти не может - не тот климат. 
Не знаю, почему Махарадж так сказал. Хотя, арахис относится к зерно-бобовым - вернее к бобовым, логически его есть нельзя вэкадаши. Но Шрила Прабхупада его в экадаши разрешал кушать. Так что...

----------


## Susila dasi

Ах,  да забыла. На польском туре как-то преданные стали капризничать, что не будут гречку есть в экадаши, так как в ней зерно попадается. И Гурудев сказал, чтобы в экадаши все кушали, никаких постов на туре. Если вам одно зёрнышко попадется, ничего страшного не случится. В пандав-экадаши все должны кушать на туре. так как там тяжёлое служение. И никому не нужны голодные обмороки, или бессильные от голода преданные, валяющиеся под лавками.
Просто надо разум применять и на своё тело смотреть. Если преданному нужно тяжело работать, конечно нужно покушать нормально. А если я дома сижу , тепло, могу отдохнуть в любое время и ум более-менее спокоен - почему бы и не по поститься.

----------


## Мария

так я и не поняла -можно гречку есть или нельзя? Госвами Махарадж сказал, что гречка-колорийный продукт, что ее есть на экадаши нельзя.

----------


## Susila dasi

Это уже ваше решение. Ваша жизнь и вы за неё отвечаете. Для меня Госвами Махарадж является авторитетом во всём. Но моим Гуру является другой духовный учитель. И я следую его наставлениям и гречку в экадаши кушаю. Особенно на проповедническом туре.  Гурудев не ест гречку, не её просто не любит. Если Он не голодает в экадаши, то ему готовят крупу куиноа.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> так я и не поняла -можно гречку есть или нельзя? Госвами Махарадж сказал, что гречка-колорийный продукт, что ее есть на экадаши нельзя.


Наверное, надо смотреть, кому сказал. 
Если перебрать от зерен, - можно.  
Насчет калорийности, можно так залить овощи маслом или сметаной, что будет намного калорийнее гречки. 
Имелось  в виду, скорее, что белка много в гречке? Белка в гречке - 12 г , в орехах - от 14 до 38 г. 
Тогда и орехи (и масла) надо исключать, по логике вещей... Так что непонятно. 

Просто есть разные способы  поститься на экадаши (даже без воды, на соках, на фруктах и молоке, вкушая один раз вечером или как обычно, несколько раз в день), и каждый выбирает, как поститься, по себе.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Гурудев не ест гречку, не её просто не любит.


Надо же. Когда я слышу, что кто-то не любит гречку, мне всегда кажется, что повар просто не умеет вкусно ее приготовить ) Хотя конечно вряд ли повара гуру что-то не умеют готовить )

----------


## Мария

спасибо. насчет орехов я тоже хотела переспросить -можно арахис или нет? и сухофрукты, в таком случае? с одной стороны -это же фркуты. а с другой-все они очень питательные.

----------


## Мария

Я тоже не понимаю, как можно не любить гречку.  
кто не любит, попробуйте добавлять горсточку сахара и буквально пару капель молока. Ну и сливочное масло, разумеется. А еще гречка вкуснее всего, когда она получше разварена. не до состояния "каша-размазня", но близко к нему.  
а еще люблю холодную гречку, хорошо посоленую и с обычным растительным маслом (то есть без молока и сахара. как в первом случае). когда ее можно кусочками отщипывать и в рот класть. ням -ням.

----------


## Susila dasi

> Я тоже не понимаю, как можно не любить гречку.  
> кто не любит, попробуйте добавлять горсточку сахара и буквально пару капель молока. Ну и сливочное масло, разумеется. .


У всех разные вкусы. Я гречку с сахаром не переношу, впрочем, как и в остальных кашах - может совсем чуть -чуть. Но только не в гречку. 
Преданные в москве по утрам раньше готовили гречку с баклажанами и цветной капустой. Просто объедение!

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Сушила, я хотела уточнить... а предлагали гуру прокаленую гречку? Она очень хороший богатый вкус приобретает от этого. А так, да, я читала, на западе ее считают кормом для птиц и не ценят.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> когда ее можно кусочками отщипывать и в рот класть. ням -ням.


Вы истинная вегетарианка ))

----------


## Мария

спасибо ))

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> спасибо. насчет орехов я тоже хотела переспросить -можно арахис или нет? и сухофрукты, в таком случае? с одной стороны -это же фркуты. а с другой-все они очень питательные.


А что вы вкладываете в понятие "питательные"? Вся пища питательная, на то она и пища )
Можно объемом пищи напитаться, можно вкусами. 
Не хотите питать тело и чувства в экадаши - вовсе не ешьте, аскетируйте...

----------


## Мария

> У всех разные вкусы. Я гречку с сахаром не переношу, впрочем, как и в остальных кашах - может совсем чуть -чуть. Но только не в гречку. 
> Преданные в москве по утрам раньше готовили гречку с баклажанами и цветной капустой. Просто объедение!


да вы чуть-чуть положите. щепотку. сахар не будет ощущаться, он там не для сладости, а просто  вкус будет необычный.

----------


## Мария

> А что вы вкладываете в понятие "питательные"? Вся пища питатетельная, на то она и пища. 
> Можно объемом пищи напитаться, можно вкусами. 
> Не хотите питать тело и чувства в экадаши - вовсе не ешьте, аскетируйте...


ага. не могу. мозг тогда не работает. а он у меня-рабочий инструмент, увы. 
Госвами Махарадж сказал. что гречка не экадашная именно из-за питательности. Поэтому я и спрашиваю у более опытных товарищей. так сказать))

----------


## Susila dasi

Я думаю, предлагали когда-то. Может именно по последним причинам и не ест. Он всё же с Америки.

----------


## Susila dasi

> ага. не могу. мозг тогда не работает. а он у меня-рабочий инструмент, увы. 
> Госвами Махарадж сказал. что гречка не экадашная именно из-за питательности. Поэтому я и спрашиваю у более опытных товарищей. так сказать))


Тогда Махараджа и спросите, Он вам точно ответит.

----------


## Susila dasi

> да вы чуть-чуть положите. щепотку. сахар не будет ощущаться, он там не для сладости, а просто  вкус будет необычный.


Хорошо, Мария. Попробую. Купили чёрный сахар, добавлю. Или мелассы. Спасибо вам. А на гречку на самом деле у всех разные мнения, кто ест, кто нет. НО к зерну она не относиться, по научному.

----------


## Мария

А что такое черный сахар?
сорри, я просто в первый раз слышу. Может, это тростниковый нерафинированный имеется ввиду? 
ага, спасибо, что гречка-не зерно (и курица-не птица, шютка) -усвоила  :mig:

----------


## Susila dasi

> А что такое черный сахар?
> сорри, я просто в первый раз слышу. Может, это тростниковый нерафинированный имеется ввиду?


Да. Это я так его называю. Коричневый называют, неотбелённый и тд

----------


## Мария

> Тогда Махараджа и спросите, Он вам точно ответит.


да он и на более серьезные вопросы не отвечает, потому что времени нет.

----------


## Мария

аа. поняла, спасибо))

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> ага. не могу. мозг тогда не работает. а он у меня-рабочий инструмент, увы. 
> Госвами Махарадж сказал. что гречка не экадашная именно из-за питательности. Поэтому я и спрашиваю у более опытных товарищей. так сказать))


Но хорошей питательностью, кроме гречки, много что обладает: сыр, панир, орехи, томатный сок с йогуртом, картофель на молоке, брокколи - разве не питательны... 
Все равно аппетит может быть настолько сильный, что лучше съесть гречки и забыть о еде, чем весь вечер потом думать о еде.  Экадаши ведь предназначен для усиления медитации.

Да и тип поста,  подходящий одним, не обязательно подходит другим по возрасту, здоровью, типу работы, ашраму, полу, конституции, да даже по времени года и погоде.

В идеале с возрастом организм легче переносит пост, и можно легко всякие ограничения вводить. Ванапрастхи, например, в ведической культуре, совсем от зернобобовых отказывались, не только в экадаши, но это, опять-таки, в Индии. 


Для умственной работы - изюм, виноградный сок. Сухофрукты конечно можно.

----------


## Мария

спасибо!

----------


## Мария

> Но хорошей питательностью, кроме гречки, много что обладает: сыр, панир, орехи, томатный сок с йогуртом, картофель на молоке, брокколи - разве не питательны... 
> Все равно аппетит может быть настолько сильный, что лучше съесть гречки и забыть о еде, чем весь вечер потом думать о еде.  Экадаши ведь предназначен для усиления медитации.
> 
> Да и тип поста,  подходящий одним, не обязательно подходит другим по возрасту, здоровью, типу работы, ашраму, полу, конституции, да даже по времени года и погоде.
> 
> В идеале с возрастом организм легче переносит пост, и можно легко всякие ограничения вводить. Ванапрастхи, например, в ведической культуре, совсем от зернобобовых отказывались, не только в экадаши, но это, опять-таки, в Индии. 
> 
> 
> Для умственной работы - изюм, виноградный сок. Сухофрукты конечно можно.


Ок. а какие рекомендации для работающих грихастх возвраста 25-45 лет (думаю. таких большинство здесь)?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Да разве могут быть какие-то рекомендации? 
Это личные дела )

----------


## Мария

аа. :biggrin1: ясненько.  спасибо

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> ... томатный сок с йогуртом ...


О! Такого я еще не слышал. А как делать? В смысле какие пропорции?

----------


## Kristina Sahuta

> насчет орехов я тоже хотела переспросить -можно арахис или нет?


Враджендра Кумару Прабху задавали этот вопрос часто. Спорный вопрос - есть или не есть арахис в экадаши. В конце концов, на очередной вопрос об арахисе, он ответил примерно следующее: да не о чем спорить, поститесь вы на фруктах в конце концов, тогда и вопросов не будет, фрукты точно в экадаши можно.  :smilies: Вот и я думаю, если не уверен можно или нет, то лучше не надо. Ничего страшного если два дня в месяц не будет такого пищевого разнообразия, к которому привык. :smilies:

----------


## Мария

ну, логично, спасибо большое!

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Томатный сок с йогуртом (сметаной) - в любых пропорциях, например, 50/50, соль.
По сути, это то же самое, что салат с помидорами и сметаной. 
Сок лучше делать свой, летом, когда овощи дешевые, хотя и хороший магазинный подойдет.

----------


## Susila dasi

> Враджендра Кумару Прабху задавали этот вопрос часто. Спорный вопрос - есть или не есть арахис в экадаши. В конце концов, на очередной вопрос об арахисе, он ответил примерно следующее: да не о чем спорить, поститесь вы на фруктах в конце концов, тогда и вопросов не будет, фрукты точно в экадаши можно. Вот и я думаю, если не уверен можно или нет, то лучше не надо. Ничего страшного если два дня в месяц не будет такого пищевого разнообразия, к которому привык.


 В экадаши и без арахиса можно прожить. Тем более, слишком уж он тяжёлый для пищеварения. По-науке - арахис - бобовое растение (это я как специалист по почвам говорю). Шрила Прабхупада его не запрещал, преданные его кушали в экадаши. Если уже совсем голод, один арахис дома, тогда его уж лучше куснуть, чем мучиться.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> По-науке - арахис - бобовое растение (это я как специалист по почвам говорю).


То есть им восстанавливают почвы? А где он вызревает, под землей как корневище (почему его называют земляной орех?) или на стебле, как обычные бобовые?

----------


## Susila dasi

Арахис – это не орех, как думают многие, а масличная культура, однолетнее невысокое травянистое влаголюбивое и теплолюбивое растение семейства бобовых. Калорийность арахиса – в 100 г содержится 551 ккал. Имеет кустовые и стелющиеся формы, резко отличается от других видов семейства бобовых (сои, фасоли или гороха) устройством цветка и особенностью образования плода. Плоды арахиса, формой своей напоминающие шелковичный кокон, вызревают под землей (подобно клубням картофеля), отчего их называют еще земляными орехами. Внутри кокона (боба) заключены семена (или орешки) различной формы и окраски: светло-розовые, светло- и темно-красные, черно-фиолетовые, иногда пестрые.
http://mshealthy.com.ua/diet-arahis.htm
На арахисовом масле можно жарить.

----------


## Мария

ага. теперь полная ясность с арахисом.
Всем большущее спасибо!!

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

ну хорошо хоть не мясом оказалось

----------


## Susila dasi

:aaaaaaa:

----------


## Bhishma das

> Да никто ее не изымал, есть она правда подорожала, я вот зашел недавно в магазин прикупить круп, смотрю, а гречка стоит  в два раза дороже риса. Я то люблю гречку, купил, но вот бедный пенсионер себе ее не позволит.


и в Индии почему-то тоже не продают!  :smilies: 
а так хочется в экадаши почтить гречку, а не сабудану!  :smilies:

----------


## Хемалата д.д.

> Я тоже не понимаю, как можно не любить гречку.  
> кто не любит, попробуйте добавлять горсточку сахара и буквально пару капель молока. Ну и сливочное масло, разумеется. А еще гречка вкуснее всего, когда она получше разварена. не до состояния "каша-размазня", но близко к нему.  
> а еще люблю холодную гречку, хорошо посоленую и с обычным растительным маслом (то есть без молока и сахара. как в первом случае). когда ее можно кусочками отщипывать и в рот класть. ням -ням.


Я вот не любительница гречки))) Я могу ее покушать, конечно, иногда, по настроению, или вместе с преданными на общем пиру, но как бы ее вкусно ни приготовили, добавки не попрошу)))

----------


## Радха-нандини даси

Харе Кришна,дорогие преданные.
Теперь подскажите можно ли в экадаши пшено?Я часто видела,что на фестивалях готовят.На Грушенском Джаяпатака Махарадж разрешал,и якобы в Юрлово брахмачари едят...
У меня какие-то сомнения по этому поводу

----------


## Сергей Иванов

Пшено считается одной из наименее аллергенных зерновых культур. Оно очень легко усваивается организмом, поэтому подходит даже для людей с чувствительным пищеварением.
Пшено содержит 70% крахмала, 12-15% белка, содержащего незаменимые аминокислоты, а так же большое количество жира 2,6-3,7%, клетчатки 0,5-08%, небольшое количество сахаров до 2%, витамины В1, В2, РР и большое количество фосфора, калия и магния.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Пшено делают из проса, а просо относится к семейству злаков, значит, в экадаши его нельзя.

----------


## Сергей Иванов

Гречка содержит восемнадцать незаменимых аминокислот, железо, кальций, калий, фосфор, медь, йод, цинк, бор, фтор, молибден, кобальт, а также витамины В1, В2, В9 (фолиевая кислота), PP, витамин Е.

Цветущая надземная часть гречихи содержит рутин, фагопирин, прокатехиновую, галловую, хлорогеновую и кофейную кислоты; семена — крахмал, белок, сахар, жирное масло, органические кислоты (малеиновая, меноленовая, щавелевая, яблочная и лимонная), рибофлавин, тиамин, фосфор, железо. По содержанию лизина и метионина белки гречихи превосходят все крупяные культуры; для него характерна высокая усвояемость — до 80 %.

Гречка является ценным белковым, низко углеводным диетическим продуктом

Не нашел принципиального различия с пшеном.Думаю лучше яблочко в Экадаши кушать...

----------


## Варган

Харе Кришна! А есть ли в шастрах конкретные указания, что к зерну относятся только семена  растений семейства злаков, или мятликовых?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Харе Кришна! А есть ли в шастрах конкретные указания, что к зерну относятся только семена  растений семейства злаков, или мятликовых?


Я слышал, что к неэкадашным зерновым и бобовым относится только то зерно/бобовые, которые делятся вдоль на половинки. Между этими половинками прячется папа-пуруша. Но источник привести не смогу.

----------


## Варган

> Я слышал, что к неэкадашным зерновым и бобовым относится только то зерно/бобовые, которые делятся вдоль на половинки. Между этими половинками прячется папа-пуруша. Но источник привести не смогу.


Рис, рожь не делятся на половинки. Подсолнух, тыква -  делятся.

----------


## Сергей Иванов

Форма как мне думается не важна.Сахар и масла есть и в молочных не запрещенных продуктах.
Получается что зерно отрицается как источник крахмала. В гречке крахмал есть.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Рожь 
Видно, что есть половинки. Про рис согласен, половинок не видно. Не знаю, почему он в этой группе.

----------


## Варган

У гречихи зерно, наверное, тоже делится на 2 половинки. Если вы посеете необжаренную гречку в землю, то будете удивлены, что само это крахмалисто-белковое зерно чудесным алхимическим способом преобразуется в 2 семядольных листочка. Они скомканы и перекручены между собой сначала, а при прорастании расправляются и раскрываются в 2 симпатичных круглых листика.

Вот нашёл иллюстрацию: 
http://www.rae.ru/monographs/202-6322

----------


## Сергей Иванов

> Видно, что есть половинки.


А если у меня плохое зрение то я всё могу есть?

Думаю вся крахмалистая пища из которой можно делать кашу блины и хлеб не экадашная.
Из гречки даже лапшу делают.

----------


## Варган

Чайтанья Чаритамрита Ади Лила 15.9

_мАтА бале, — тАи диба, йА туми мАгибе
прабху кахе, — экАдаШИте анна нА кхАибе_

Пословный перевод: 
_мАтА бале_ — Его мать ответила; _тАи диба_ — дам то; _йА_ — что бы; _туми_ — Ты; _мАгибе_ — ни попросил; _прабху кахе_ — Господь сказал; _экАдаШИте_ — в день экадаши; _анна_ — зерно [*в оригинале у Шрилы Прабхупады - "grains"*]; _нА_ — не; _кхАибе_ — ешь.

*Перевод: 
Мать ответила: «Сын мой, я дам Тебе все, что Ты пожелаешь». Тогда Господь сказал: «Дорогая матушка, пожалуйста, не ешь пищу из зерна [в оригинале у Шрилы Прабхупады - "do not eat grains"] в дни экадаши».*

Комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады: 

Будучи еще совсем ребенком, Господь ввел правило поститься в дни экадаши. В «Бхакти-сандарбхе» Шрила Джива Госвами приводит цитату из «Сканда-пураны», в которой человек, не соблюдающий это правило, приравнивается к убийце собственной матери, отца, брата и духовного учителя и где утверждается, что такого человека ожидает падение, даже если он вознесется на Вайкунтху. В экадаши для Вишну готовят обычную пищу, включающую зерно и бобовые [*в оригинале у Шрилы Прабхупады - "regular grains and dhal" - "обычные зерна и дал"*], но вайшнав не должен в этот день есть даже вишну-прасад. Считается, что вайшнав должен есть только то, что было предложено Господу Вишну, однако в экадаши вайшнав не должен касаться даже маха-прасада Вишну — этот прасад нужно оставить на следующий день. Таким образом, в экадаши запрещен любой вид пищи из зерновых[*в оригинале у Шрилы Прабхупады - "any kind of grain"*], даже если эта пища была предложена Господу Вишну".
http://www.vedabase.com/ru/cc/adi/15/9

То есть Господь сказал не есть "анна".  Хотелось бы разобраться, что значит "анна". Шрила Прабхупада пишет - "any kind of grain", любой вид зерна. 

Аюрведисты, например Говардхандхари Прабху, гречку относят к авара анна - нежелательному для ежедневного употребления зерну.

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

Гречиха это не зернобобовая культура.Порядок гвоздичноцветные,семейство гречишные.В экадаши нельзя семейство бобовые и семейство злаки.К гречке это не относится.Она не злак и не бобы.

----------


## Варган

> Гречиха это не зернобобовая культура.Порядок гвоздичноцветные,семейство гречишные.В экадаши нельзя семейство бобовые и семейство злаки.К гречке это не относится.Она не злак и не бобы.


Да я не против - просто хочу узнать авторитетное свидетельство того, что "анна" ("зерно", "grain") - это только семейства мятликовых (злаков) и бобовых (мотыльковых). Из обычных словарей санскрита, английского и русского языков это не следует.

----------


## Сергей Иванов

Если гречка не зерно то что Это овощ фрукт ягода?

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

> Чайтанья Чаритамрита Ади Лила 15.9
> 
> _мАтА бале, — тАи диба, йА туми мАгибе
> прабху кахе, — экАдаШИте анна нА кхАибе_
> 
> Пословный перевод: 
> _мАтА бале_ — Его мать ответила; _тАи диба_ — дам то; _йА_ — что бы; _туми_ — Ты; _мАгибе_ — ни попросил; _прабху кахе_ — Господь сказал; _экАдаШИте_ — в день экадаши; _анна_ — зерно [*в оригинале у Шрилы Прабхупады - "grains"*]; _нА_ — не; _кхАибе_ — ешь.
> 
> *Перевод: 
> ...


Тогда нужно смотреть вайшнава смрити на санскрите.В Хари бхакти виласе ,в Пуранах,как перевели на русский слово зерно.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

“ Большинство зерновых культур относятся к*семейству злаковых (Graminial)*— пшеница, рожь, ячмень, овес (настоящие), кукуруза, рис, просо, сорго (просовидные, отличаются от*настоящих строением плода). 
Гречиха принадлежит другому семейству*— гречишных (Fagorpyrum Mill).“

А вообще, Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что в идеале в Экадаши поститься))
Но в нашем обществе, он сказал, мы даже не соблюдаем этот пост и едим овощи, фрукты и молочные продукты.

В принципе, кушать гречу и т.п. и ни к чему)) тем более, что не все понятно с ней...

----------


## Сергей Иванов

По мне так с ней все понятно раз из нее варят кашу а не варенье.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Да я не против - просто хочу узнать авторитетное свидетельство того, что "анна" ("зерно", "grain") - это только семейства мятликовых (злаков) и бобовых (мотыльковых). Из обычных словарей санскрита, английского и русского языков это не следует.


Любопытную тему вы подняли, очень даже.
*Зерно*  или *злаки* нельзя вкушать в Экадаши, - в этом неожиданная загвоздка. Никто и не ожидал такого))
Хоть я ее не ем, но очень интересно узнать!

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

> По мне так с ней все понятно раз из нее варят кашу а не варенье.


Это не критерий.В Африке есть пальмы,из корней которой делают муку и пекут хлеб,варят каши.А в Индии растет хлебное дерево.Но это не зерно и не бобы.

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

> “ Большинство зерновых культур относятся к*семейству злаковых (Graminial)*— пшеница, рожь, ячмень, овес (настоящие), кукуруза, рис, просо, сорго (просовидные, отличаются от*настоящих строением плода). 
> Гречиха принадлежит другому семейству*— гречишных (Fagorpyrum Mill).“
> 
> А вообще, Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что в идеале в Экадаши поститься))
> Но в нашем обществе, он сказал, мы даже не соблюдаем этот пост и едим овощи, фрукты и молочные продукты.
> 
> В принципе, кушать гречу и т.п. и ни к чему)) тем более, что не все понятно с ней...


Полностью согласен с Вами.Идеально поститься,но если работа это тяжелый физический труд,то полностью поститься тяжело.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Полностью согласен с Вами.Идеально поститься,но если работа это тяжелый физический труд,то полностью поститься тяжело.


Кушайте панир и арахис! Говорят, что в Индии люди, занятые тяжелым физическим трудом, вечером восстанавливают силы арахисом.

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

> Кушайте панир и арахис! Говорят, что в Индии люди, занятые тяжелым физическим трудом, вечером восстанавливают силы арахисом.


Насчет арахиса тоже есть сомнения.Я делаю как в Индии:варю кртошку нарезанную с сливочным маслом и черным перцом.Ну панир кубиками можно туда положить.Яблочко или банан.Ну компотик какой нибудь из свежих фруктов.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Насчет арахиса тоже есть сомнения..


Да, интересный вопрос.  Во Вриндаване в Храме в Экадаши продают арахис. Но мне пока не попадались истории и цитаты Прабхупады об арахисе. Возможно, кто-то поделится?

----------


## Варган

Аналогичная тема форума - http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=4214

----------


## Сергей Иванов

> Да, интересный вопрос.  Во Вриндаване в Храме в Экадаши продают арахис. Но мне пока не попадались истории и цитаты Прабхупады об арахисе. Возможно, кто-то поделится?


В арахисе нет крахмала Это плод цветка.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Поскольку арахис относится к Бобовым, поэтому меня интересует именно цитата Прабхупады или подтверждение, что он ел арахис в Экадаши.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Аналогичная тема форума - http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=4214


Для вас все прояснилось теперь? Правильно я понимаю, что в книгах в переводе "анна"  должно подразумеваться слово "злаки"?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Пури из гречихи для Прабхупады: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...%B0#post107377

----------


## Варган

> Аналогичная тема форума - http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=4214
> Для вас все прояснилось теперь? Правильно я понимаю, что в книгах в переводе "анна"  должно подразумеваться слово "злаки"?


Харе Кришна, матаджи Кастурика! Из прошлой темы каждый может взять подтверждение обоих противоположных позиций. Я, например, увидел там подтверждение, что гречиха - двудольное растение (семена делятся на 2 семядоли), так же как бобовые.  Ну и Кришна Мохан Прабху советовал посмотреть Хари-Бхакти-виласу –



> "Вода, фрукт, корень, молоко, гхи, совет брахмана, слова духовного учителя и лекарство – эти 8 вещей не прерывают поста (обета)" (Хари Бхакти Виласа, 12.100). Строго говоря, гречку можно есть в экадаши, согласно этому произведению, если причислить ее к фруктам..., корням... или лекарствам.


Лучше не скажешь.




> Правильно ) ботанику никто до такой степени не знает, поэтому путаница в терминах. "Зерно" - это наверное больше с\х термин, "злак" - ботанический.


Согласен. Ни русские, ни американские, ни, тем более, индийские крестьяне  времён Шри Чайтанйи Махапрабху не вникали в ботанические классификации Карла Линнея, шведского ботаника XVII века. Для них пищевое зерно - это вполне определённое понятие - сухое семя однолетнего растения, как правило крахмалистое, из которого можно сварить кашу, испечь лепёшки, хлеб. Как прилеплены оболочки к эндосперму, и каково строение цветков, пестиков и тычинок, мало кого интересует при этом. 
А мы почему-то воспринимаем ботаническую классификацию Карла Линнея, как нечто данное свыше, хотя это всего лишь субъективные представления человека, принятые современной наукой, может быть, больше для удобства и единообразия.

----------


## Варган

> Пури из гречихи для Прабхупады: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...%B0#post107377


Спасибо, это ценное свидетельство. Если Шрила Прабхупада действительно гречку ел, то всё в порядке. Смущает только то, что в книгах (маха-вакйа) он пишет: в экадаши запрещен любой вид зерна (any kind of grain). 

В беседе в Дели, 25.03.1976 Шрила Прабхупада объясняет:
"Кришна говорит аннАд бхаванти бхУтАни (БГ 3.14). Анна. Анна означает пищевые зёрна, съестное". 

"PrabhupAda: Well, that is... It is... It is known to everyone. KRSNa says, annАd bhavanti bhUtAni (BG 3.14). Anna. Anna means food grains, eatables". 
http://vanisource.org/wiki/Conversat...5,_1976,_Delhi

Ещё одна беседа:


Комнатная беседа. Монреаль. 27.10.1968

*Прабхупада*: ... Итак, сегодня ещё одна церемония в храме?

*ДжанАрдана*: Мы не смогли найти нисколько ячменя. Что можно использовать взамен?

*Прабхупада*: Ячменя? Почему? Он...

*ДжанАрдана*: Магазины закрыты сегодня и парни обыскали всё. Они не нашли нисколько ячменя.

*Прабхупада*: Немного зерна. Любое другое зерно.

*ДжанАрдана*: Есть цельная пшеница.

*Прабхупада*: Это подойдёт. 

*ДжанАрдана*: Цельные пшеничные зёрна и есть рис.

*Прабхупада*: Рис... Лучше... Пшеница лучше.

*ДжанАрдана*: А что ещё?

*Прабхупада*: Кунжут?

*ДжанАрдана*: Кунжут? Я не знаю. Есть какой-нибудь кунжут?

*МАлАтИ*: Да, у меня есть немного и у Аннапурны есть немного.

*ДжанАрдана*: *И есть немного гречки. Сырая гречка.* 

*Прабхупада*: *Гречка? Что это такое?*

*ДжанАрдана*: *Сырая гречка. Это зерно.*

*ШАрадИйА*: (перерыв)  В чём значение использования ячменя и кунжута.

*Прабхупада*: Немного съестного, вот и всё. Зёрна - это съестное. Поэтому я заменяю [одно другим]. Они - съестное. Там должно быть что-то съестное. 


PrabhupAda:...So today is another ceremony in the temple?
JanArdana: We couldn't find any barley. What can we use instead?
PrabhupAda: Barley? Why? It is...?
JanArdana: The stores are all closed today, and the boys searched everywhere. They didn't find any barley.
PrabhupAda: Some grains. Any other grain.
JanArdana: There is whole wheat.
PrabhupAda: That will do.
JanArdana: Whole wheat grains and there's rice.
PrabhupAda: Rice... Better... Wheat is better.
JanArdana: And what else is there?
PrabhupAda: Sesame?
JanArdana: Sesame? I don't know. Is there some sesame?
MAlatI: Yes, I have some and Annapurna has some.
JanArdana: *And there's some buckwheat. Raw buckwheat*.
PrabhupAda: *Buckwheat? What is that?*
JanArdana: *Raw buckwheat. It's a grain*.
SAradIyA: [break] What is the significance of using the barley and the sesame.
PrabhupAda: Some eatables, that's all. Grains are eatables. Therefore I am substituting. They are eatable. There must be something eatable.

http://vanisource.org/wiki/Room_Conv...heir_Departure

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Спасибо, Прабху, Харе Кришна!



> "Вода, фрукт, корень, молоко, гхи, совет брахмана, слова духовного учителя и лекарство – эти 8 вещей не прерывают поста (обета)" (Хари Бхакти Виласа, 12.100).


Вот и славненько, коротко и ясно.

----------


## Сергей Иванов

> Спасибо, это ценное свидетельство


Я думаю у нас нет полной достоверной информации о том что ел ачарья Прабхупада в Экадаши. Не являлась ли гречка которую он ел лекарством.Пищей которую он принимал по причине ослабленного здоровья.

Но у нас есть явный запрет на потребление любого зерна в Экадаши.

----------


## Варган

Беседа с министром Диксоном. Мельбурн, 23.04.1976

*Мр. Диксон*: Не можете ли вы получать всё необходимое, что вам требуется, из зёрен?

*Прабхупада*: Зёрна - нет. Зёрна, они крахмал. Согласно медицинской науке, нам требуется четыре разные группы: крахмал, углеводы, протеин и жир. Это полная пища. Поэтому вы не можете получить все эти вещи, если будете есть рис, дАл, что значит бобовые, и пшеницу, и... Эти вещи содержат... Бобовые и пшеница содержит протеин. И молоко тоже содержит протеин. Итак нам требуется протеин. Жир мы получаем из молока. Жир необходим. И овощи, углеводы; и пищевое зерно, крахмал.  Итак, если вы приготовите прекрасную пищу из всех этих составляющих, вы получите полное..., и предложите Кришне, тогда она очистится.

Mr. Dixon: Couldn't you get all the necessity you require from grains?
PrabhupAda: Grains, no. Grains, they are starch. According to medical science, we require four different groups: starch, carbohydrate, protein and fat. That is full food. So you can get all these things by eating rice, DAl, mean pulses, and wheat, and... These things contain... Pulses and wheat contains protein. And milk also contains protein. So protein we require. Fat we get from milk. Fat is required. And vegetables, carbohydrate; and food grain, starch. So if you prepare nice foodstuff with all these ingredients, you get full..., and offer to KRSNa, then it is purified. 
http://vanisource.org/wiki/760423_-_..._A_-_Melbourne

----------


## Сергей Иванов

И тут возник вопрос картофеля....корнеплода содержащего крахмал.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Я думаю у нас нет полной достоверной информации о том что ел ачарья Прабхупада в Экадаши. Не являлась ли гречка которую он ел лекарством.Пищей которую он принимал по причине ослабленного здоровья..


Шрила Прабхупада в связи с возрастом тела и особым положением мог делать для себя и исключения, без сомнений. Но, поскольку он является Ачарьей, его последователи принимают его пример, как последнюю инстанцию. Если он ел гречку, значит, нет никаких проблем. Тем более на больших фестивалях, проповеднических турах есть такая необходимость. Дома мы можем выбирать из других продуктов, естественно. А лучше поститься, если тело позволит.

----------


## Евгений Анатольевич

> Вода, фрукт, корень, молоко, гхи, совет брахмана, слова духовного учителя и лекарство – эти 8 вещей не прерывают поста (обета)" (Хари Бхакти Виласа, 12.100).


Если это принимать как единственное и нерасширяемое предписание на экадаши, то тогда нельзя все овощи, которые *не* *корни*, нельзя также ни ягоды, ни орехи (кроме арахиса). Кисломолочку, получается, тоже нельзя - всю. И также нельзя все растительные масла.
С другой стороны я где-то читал, может быть здесь, что нельзя (или не рекомендуется) свеклу - а по этому СПИСКУ можно - если упереться в него как в единственно авторитетное руководство. ...Но разве это так?

----------


## Евгений Анатольевич

> И тут возник вопрос картофеля....корнеплода содержащего крахмал.


Да неужели? С каких это пор мы оцениваем пригодность продуктов на экадаши по их химическому составу?
Как просто, оказывается, избавиться от *греха* в картошке (если запретить её по этому признаку) - достаточно с часок подержать нарезанный картофель в холодной проточной воде! (ирония)

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Теперь подскажите можно ли в экадаши пшено?Я часто видела,что на фестивалях готовят.На Грушенском Джаяпатака Махарадж разрешал,и якобы в Юрлово брахмачари едят...


Это наверное было не пшено, а киноа. Внешне похожи.

----------


## Варган

> Если это принимать как единственное и нерасширяемое предписание на экадаши, то тогда нельзя все овощи, которые *не* *корни*, нельзя также ни ягоды, ни орехи (кроме арахиса). Кисломолочку, получается, тоже нельзя - всю.


Евгений Анатольевич, да, совершенно верно, я видел на вайшнавских сайтах расширенные стандарты на экадаши, при котором "неэкадашными" считаются все листовые овощи, капуста, растительные масла. Некоторые старшие преданные также мне говорили, что капусту на экадаши лучше не есть. Ягоды же - это мелкий фрукт, по моему субъективному мнению. 




> С другой стороны я где-то читал, может быть здесь, что нельзя (или не рекомендуется) свеклу - а по этому СПИСКУ можно - если упереться в него как в единственно авторитетное руководство. ...Но разве это так?


Упираться, наверно, не надо, но Хари-бхакти-виласа составлена Шрилой Санатаной Госвами специально для вайшнавов и для нас авторитетна.
В "Джайва-дхарме" (гл. 20) Шрила Бхактивинода Тхакур цитирует Хари-бхакти-виласу Шрилы Санатаны Госвами:



> В «Хари-бхакти-виласе» (12.39) и «Вайю-пуране» говорится:
> 
> нактам хавишйанна маноданам ва
> пхалам тилах кширам атхамбу чаджйам
> йат панча гавйам йади вапи вайух
> прашастам атроттарам уттаран ча
> 
> «Вечером вместо зерновой пищи человек может принять хавишьянну, которая включает в себя такие продукты, как фрукты, семена кунжута, молоко, воду, гхи (топленое масло), панча-гавью или воздух. В этом списке каждый последующий ингредиент лучше, чем предыдущий».
> 
> ...


Отрывок из статьи "Соблюдение экадаши" с http://ekadashi.iskcondesiretree.inf...observance.htm :

Шрила Прабхупада: «На самом деле на Экадаши нам не следует принимать никакой пищи или даже пить воды.  Но в нашем обществе мы не поступаем так строго. Мы говорим: «На Экадаши не принимайте пищевое зерно. Примите немного фруктов, молока». 
(Лекция по Шримад Бхагаватам  3.12.19 Даллас, 3 марта 1975)

Шрила Прабхупада: «…день Экадаши, в этот день не едят роскошно.  Просто прими немного фруктов и цветов.   Попробуй обойтись без этого также. Не принимай даже воду – это настоящий Экадаши. Но поскольку мы не можем делать этого в Кали-югу, время другое, постольку мы разрешаем принять немного фруктов и молока, что зовётся анукалпой».  
(Лекция в пандале, Бомбей,  7 апреля 1971)

Вероятно автор статьи: «Для тех, кто привык к полному посту с юных лет и имеет физическую силу для этого, воздержание от пищи и воды на Экадаши – это превосходная практика. 
На Экадаши предполагается отказ не только от пищи, но и от  сна, или уменьшение их.
Те, кто настолько  квалифицирован, могут бодрствовать всю ночь в Экадаши, воспевая славу Господа.
Однако из-за стольких многих противоречий и разногласий современной жизни физическая сила среднего человека гораздо меньше чем в те времена, когда этот тип поста обычно практиковался. 
По этой причине многие преданные, кто пробует следовать этому обету, становятся физически истощёнными. 
Даже если они заставляют себя бодрствовать всю ночь, они не могут надлежащим образом воспевать из-за голода, слабости или усталости.
В таких случаях лучше следовать процессу преданного служения согласно физическим способностям человека, чем пытаться делать что-то, что он не может делать надлежащим образом». 

Шрила Прабхупада:«Пост означает: если вы не чувствуете слабость, тогда поститесь – не так, что вы имитируете Рагхунатха даса Госвами.  Это не возможно в начале. Но это возможно, если вы практикуете». 
(Лекция по Шримад-Бхагаватам, 6.1.2. Чикаго, 6 июля 1975 г.)

Вероятно автор статьи: «Не является чем-то необычным — чувствовать небольшую слабость во время поста, хотя с практикой человек может поститься и его не беспокоит слабость. 
Однако, если преданный чувствует такую слабость, что не может выполнять своё стандартное служение, то лучше, чтобы он принял немного незернового прасада на Экадаши и продолжил свои  нормальные занятия».

Шрила Прабхупада: «Если есть служение и из-за поста этого служение остановится, тогда я могу принять (пищу). Первичное соображение: служение. Сейчас, если кто-то чувствует слабость, он может принять маха-прасад, выполняйте служение». 
( Утренняя прогулка, Лос Анджелес, 07 июня 1976 г.)

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Если это принимать как единственное и нерасширяемое предписание на экадаши, то тогда нельзя все овощи, которые *не* *корни*, нельзя также ни ягоды, ни орехи (кроме арахиса). Кисломолочку, получается, тоже нельзя - всю. И также нельзя все растительные масла.
> С другой стороны я где-то читал, может быть здесь, что нельзя (или не рекомендуется) свеклу - а по этому СПИСКУ можно - если упереться в него как в единственно авторитетное руководство. ...Но разве это так?


Как и повсюду в ведической культуре, существует разный уровень следования.
 Учитывая состояние своего здоровья, возраст, пол, климат и т.д. каждый выбирает для себя свой уровень следования в соответствии с теми наставлениями, которые давал Шрила Прабхупада. Начиная от того, что "следует избегать зерно-бобовых" и заканчивая такими наставлениями:
"Прабхупада: "Экадаши подразумевает пост, будь то Бхима, или Арджуна. Но мы не можем поститься, поэтому нам приходиться принимать немного фруктов и… Так или иначе, экадаши означает пост..." 

"Тамала Кришна: Я помню, что Вы как-то раз давали наставление о том, что всем Вашим инициированным ученикам следует повторять 25 кругов [чтения мантр на четках]…

Прабхупада: Минимум.

Тамала Кришна: Минимум в этот день. Это правило, которым нам всем следует придерживаться в наших храмах? 

Прабхупада: Мы [читаем]16 кругов.

Тамала Кришна: Нет, я имею в виду экадаши.

Прабхупада: О, да. В экадаши вы просто должны воспевать. Никаких других дел. Нирджал. 

Тамала Кришна: Никакой проповеднической деятельности? Следует ли им выходить проповедовать?  

Прабхупада: Нет, те, кто проповедуют, это не для них. Это тем, кто сидит без дела, или [если] они… (смеется) (запись прервана). … [проповедники*] не имеют других предписаний, [они должны] просто проповедовать. Проповедник очень возвышен. Ему не нужно следовать всем правилам. Но не принимайте это (смеется). И фактически, если кто-то занят проповеднической деятельностью, это высший класс. (Запись прервана) … не то, чтоб я это придумал, мой Гуру Махарадж [сказал], что… (запись прервана). Этот Мадхава Махараджа, когда он был брахмачари, его звали тогда Хаягривой. Так вот, ему нужно было куда-то идти. Но он заболел. Гуру Махарадже сообщили, что тот болен и что «сегодня экадаши и он не может принимать свою обычную трапезу». Поэтому Гуру Махараджа сказал: «Нет, пусть он немедленно поест и идет».

Реватинандана: Ради проповеди"...

----------


## Сергей Иванов

Некоторые атеисты особенно девушки морят себя голодом до смерти просто чтобы быть красивыми. Пост сам по себе не может быть сверхцелью служение проповедь конечно важнее.

----------


## Варган

> не то, чтоб я это придумал, мой Гуру Махарадж [сказал], что… (запись прервана). Этот Мадхава Махараджа, когда он был брахмачари, его звали тогда Хаягривой. Так вот, ему нужно было куда-то идти. Но он заболел. Гуру Махарадже сообщили, что тот болен и что «сегодня экадаши и он не может принимать свою обычную трапезу». Поэтому Гуру Махараджа сказал: «Нет, пусть он немедленно поест и идет».


Всё правильно, слово гуру и указание брахмана не прерывают пост - они же учитывают духовное и физическое состояние конкретного человека.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Всё правильно, слово гуру и указание брахмана не прерывают пост - они же учитывают духовное и физическое состояние конкретного человека.


Это самый верный подход, и практичный, главное  :smilies: Подойдем к Гуру, спросим, как лично нам соблюдать Экадаши и примем к действию. Как раз Пандава Экадаши грядёт.

----------


## Евгений Анатольевич

> Как и повсюду в ведической культуре, существует разный уровень следования.
>  Учитывая состояние своего здоровья, возраст, пол, климат и т.д. каждый выбирает для себя свой уровень следования в соответствии с теми наставлениями, которые давал Шрила Прабхупада. Начиная от того, что "следует избегать зерно-бобовых" и заканчивая такими наставлениями:
> "Прабхупада: "Экадаши подразумевает пост, будь то Бхима, или Арджуна. Но мы не можем поститься, поэтому нам приходиться принимать немного фруктов и… Так или иначе, экадаши означает пост..."


Да, это понятно.
Что "каждый сам" и "в соответствии".
Мне кажется, что ...хорошо было бы, для блага всех преданных, чтобы это всё как-то систематизировать и классифицировать - по возрастанию *неэкадашности* продукта, ОТ и ДО - максимально подробно, по пунктам, от *НИЧЕГО* до *ВСЁ, кроме зернобобовых*.
И утвердить этот список на официальном(!) уровне. И понятней будет, проще, и споров никаких. 
Может кто-то возьмётся продвигать это предложение "наверх"?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> всё как-то систематизировать и классифицировать - по возрастанию *неэкадашности* продукта, ОТ и ДО - максимально подробно, по пунктам, от *НИЧЕГО* до *ВСЁ, кроме зернобобовых*.


Если учитывать еще типы конституций и состояние здоровья каждого преданного,  то придется еще и докторов подключать))

----------


## Варган

> Это самый верный подход, и практичный, главное  Подойдем к Гуру, спросим, как лично нам соблюдать Экадаши и примем к действию. Как раз Пандава Экадаши грядёт.


Шикша-гуру же нам должен быть как мать, знать нашу обстановку на всех фронтах, нужна нам гречка в экадаши или нет  :smilies: 

Кстати, в Хари-бхакти-виласе, 12-й виласе, сказано ещё про 3 суровых и важных экадаши в году, но почему-то о них никто не говорит.

----------


## Евгений Анатольевич

> Если учитывать еще типы конституций и состояние здоровья каждого преданного, то придется еще и докторов подключать))


Эта ария совсем из другой оперы.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Эта ария совсем из другой оперы.


 :smilies:  из какой оперы?

----------


## Варган

Копирую сюда сообщения по теме:



> Спасибо за дополнение матаджи Кишори Према даси, всегда очень познавательно читать ваши сообщения!
> Еще интересно насчет арахиса в экадаши и гречки. Едят их в Экадаши? (или гречки там не бывает?)
> И как сейчас вайшнавы соблюдают  Экадаши в ваших краях?





> Есть подобие гречневой муки. Ее знают не во всех штатах Индии. Вайшнавы не едят в экадаши.
> Арахис очень даже едят. Самое главное блюдо в экадаши - т.н. "экадашное карри" - это картошка пюре с молотым арахисом. Очень вкусно.
> В наших краях экадаши соблюдают все: и вайшнавы и не вайшнавы. Соблюдение варьируется в зависимости от религиозного течения, к которому принадлежит человек.

----------


## Виталина1

спасибо)

----------

